# Oslo Tourist Tips Please ...



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... off to Oslo for a work jaunt next week. Hopefully I'll have a few hours to kill, please the evenings, so ... anyone got any suggestions for sightseeing, as well as good restaurants, bars, etc. - I'm staying at the SAS Radisson near the central station.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

eat Rhiendeer, its very good.

I was in Norway but only drove past Oslo on the way to Kongsberg.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Oslo has one main drag - it's in front of the railway station & runs parallel to the dock.....cannot remember the name - but Acrs Brugge has alot of restaurants - the best steak (not pasta ) being DS Louise - expensive (45gbp a head) but a very well appointed place...after that take a trip on the fjord - cold thought this time of year.,

Good Vietnamises - cannot recall the name but ut is on the main drag & has a Vietnames Richshaw out fron - Xich Lo - now that's the name - THIS IS EXCELLENT DO TRY IT NO KIDDING!

Norway in a nutshell will take you to Bergen but us tough to fit into a weekend - but a week should be OK. The Rainbow hotels - the Opera (next to the Rad) nr the Station is lovely for a new hotel...and has a gym looking over the fjord....

Enjoy - beer 5GBP+ a pint...though...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Moley,

We stayed in the Raddison nr the Royal Palace, If you're near, go to the top floor bar and use the Gents. 

The Dock side area " Aker Brygge " has loads of restaurants and don't forget to take your credit card.

Also worth a visit during daylight hours, is the Vigeland Sculpture Park, in the northern part of the city, (quick journey on the underground) Can send you a pic if you want, but its a very strange but interesting area.

Very relaxed part of the world, we are going to go back, we did a bit of a tour around inc going on the coastal voyage into the artic circle, and the Norway in a Nutshell is fantastic, but as already mentioned, no chance of getting to do this from Oslo, on a week-end break.

Hope your able to claim expences.

Ian.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Moley,
> 
> We stayed in the Raddison nr the Royal Palace, If you're near, go to the top floor bar and use the Gents.
> 
> ...


Radisson Scandanavian is the one near the Palace, last time I walked into the bar (after a 9 month break) Â my 'usual' was served straight up to me.

Have you been in the ladies there? Â 

Aker Brygge has loads resturants



> well renown Fish restaurant at Aker Brygge, Lofoten,
> Address: Stranden 75 (Aker Brygge)
> Phone: +47 22830808


another good one: http://oslo.nattogdag.no/no/restaurants/review.asp?rID=177

or cheap mexican: Muchos Machas, Thv. Meyersgt. 36, 0555 Oslo +47 22 37 16 09

Sculpture Park is wonderful.

justin


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Your hotel:










a few photos....

Justin


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Justin, should I ask re; the ladies......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

10 years ago, in my single days, I scored a carnal 'hat trick' during 48 hours in Oslo.  (_Ahh memories..)_

As well as Brygge - which mainly restaurants etc - check out Bar Lip which is nearby. It may have been re-branded over last couple of years, but just ask - it's a small place.

The Norwegians are far too wealthy for my tastes.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Viglen Park is good for an afternoon walk around - some pretty odd statues going on there!

Great place - clean, expensive and nice girls.


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Been there many times for a long weekend

President Clinton stayed in the SAS Radisson where you are. The top floor bar has stunning views over the Oslo Fjord. It is a Must-See.

Do a harbour cruise (tickets and boats from Akker Brygge). Fantastic scenery - you get close to some rocky cliffs at one point. Take in the Viking Museum as well - very interesting - also a short boat trip away. Do the famour Olympic Ski Jump - its a tourist thing now- restaurant there also.

Norway is horribly expensive. Difficult to get drunk on 20 quid ;-)

Vigeland Park- as everyone says- is realy good - hundreds of amazing statues. The centrepiece is defo one of the wonders of the world - big tall tower with carved human bodies snaking around.

Check out this link:- Â http://www.anthroarcheart.org/tblk100.htm

Here's one of the statues with yours truly:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ttc546/oslo.jpg


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

yeh agreed you have to go to see the statues, apart from that just walk down the main street near the sea the buildings are great..........oh and take out an overdraft BEFORE you go ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My Norwegian friend used to have a large apartment in Aker Brygge (shame!) and I stayed there a couple of times.

Oslo is full of unbelievably attractive women. I have never seen such a concentration anywhere else and I've been a few places.

Fish is a must and if you kind find it, Lutefisk is a real Norwegian speciality (not cheap though!)

==>http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/alabaster/A155963

have fun !

Damian


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wow, you guys are a font of knowledge - pictures as well - many thanks - who needs travel guides Â ;D

The hotel looks stunning - top floor it is then Â : - I'm sure I'll need the loo Â 

I've already been warned about the price for beer Â  Â It's a business trip though, so I may have to resort to the "entertaining potential customers" bit Â ;D

The " Aker Brygge " sounds like a great place for food.

As for the women ... erm ... I'm a happily married Mole Â ;D

I'm really looking forward to this now.

Thanks again.

Moley


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Picture of me and the wife in Voss.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/Norway%20Holiday%20006amk7.jpg


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Picture of me and the wife in Voss.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/Norway%20Holiday%20006amk7.jpg


So that's what reindeer meat does to you - turning into one of Father Xmas' helpers ;D

Moley


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

You should of seen me before the trip, I looked terrible, the mountain air really sorted me out.

( the worst thing is, I'm not that far away from looking like this in real life )

Is this classed and Forum Trolling ?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Is this classed and Forum Trolling ?


 I guess so ;D

Moley


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Justin, should I ask re; the ladies......


If there's 2 ladies in there spending a penny, they can keep eye contact...

but blokesdo that anyway.....

but not sitting down....

umm... whatever.....

Justin


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> I'm sure I'll need the loo Â


the loo you need is in the 'other' Radisson near the palace..... :-/

but enjoy the view, the 'tallest building in Northern Europe' is what I was told.......

Justin


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Picture of me and the wife in Voss.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/Norway%20Holiday%20006amk7.jpg


Been to Voss Skiing three times now - though not for 15 years. Those trolls were everywhere.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Those trolls were everywhere.


Never saw any, but had lots of people taking my photo. ;D


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Personally I'd go for the football on thursday ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Personally I'd go for the football on thursday ;D


There were loads of NUFC supporters in the centre - all pretty well behaved. Â We watched the match in the bar of the hotel - 1:1 not a bad result. Â There were some supporters on the plane coming back and had the all the passengers rolling around at some of the comments during the safety brief - good sense of houmour these geordies.

Impressions of Oslo:

- Nice clean city - very cold and lots of ice on the pavements though most have been cleared but still had to be pretty careful.

- Lots of different style restaurants - Aker Brygge has loads as does the streets off Karl Johans Gate - we went to a Mongolian Â 

- Lots of shops and small "malls" - bought a "traditional" Norwegian jumper for Bunny - now in her good books Â ;D

- Alcohol is bloody expensive - Â£5 for a 1/2 litre of lager - Â£30+ for a bottle of wine Â 

- Went to the Holmenkollen ski jump where Eddie "The Eagle" ? did his best of British Â ;D - it's amazingly steep though - I would have had to wear bottle top glasses as well Â ;D - there's a world championship competition there this weekend.

- There certainly were some stunning women, but also some not so stunning Â 

- Â the view from the 34th floor of the SAS Radison Plaza was superb - but forgot to go to the loo Â 

Thanks again for all your suggestions.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

> good sense of houmour these geordies


It helps the way we play sometimes ;D


----------



## ali21 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to visit with my family next month to Napa Valley. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ ali21 - sent you a PM about Napa Vallely. If you don't get it because you're new, let me know and I'll post my reply here.


----------

